# Suche Unterstützung um Sourcecode wieder aufzuspielen (Moeller PS4-341-MM1)



## mickres (20 Juli 2019)

Hallo!

nach fast 20 Jahren hat unsere Heizungsteuerung basierend auf einer Moeller PS4-341-MM1 wegen leerer Batterie den Dienst versagt.
Hat uns natürlich keiner gesagt, dass das Programm nur durch eine funktionierende Batterie einen Stromausfall überlebt. Ich hätte vermutet, dass sowas im Flash gespeichert wird.
Der Techniker hat uns damals einen ZIP-Datei angeblich mit dem kompletten Sourcecode hiergelassen. Den Mitarbeiter gibt es bei der Firma nicht mehr und die anderen MA dort kennen sich wohl damit nicht aus.

Daher suche ich jetzt Unterstützung beim Wiederbeleben der Steuerung. Bin selber zwar Anwendungsprogrammierer, aber mit der Materie kenn ich mich nicht aus.
Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass man Sucosoft S40 ab 5.0 mit passender Lizenz benötigt.

Also, wenn jemand Interesse hat, gegen entsprechende Bezahlung zu helfen, bitte melden! 
Zur Info: Wir sind im Raum Mönchengladbach.

Grüße
Achim


----------



## Jürgen Wech (20 Juli 2019)

Hallo Alex,  bin zur Zeit im Urlaub aber ich kann dir im Bereich Hardware sowie Software aushelfen aber nicht im programmieren! 
Gruß 
Jürgen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk.Schneider (12 August 2019)

Guten Tag

ist das Problem noch aktuell?

mfg Dirk Schneider


----------



## fredibieri (18 August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen
Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich wieder mit einem MI4- Panel mit dem Laptop Verbindung aufnehmen kann. Wenn ich Verbindung zum Panel aufnehmen will erscheint die Meldung "Panel antwortet nicht an COM1. Überprüfe Kommunikationsmodus"
Zur PS4-341 funktioniert die Verbindung, also sollte COM 1 noch in Ordnung sein.
Danke und Gruss
Fredi


----------



## Mr.Spok (22 August 2019)

Was ist´s den genau für ein Panel?

MI4-???-???


----------



## fredibieri (22 August 2019)

Sali Mr Spock
Ich habe 2 MI4-111-KE1, bei beiden kann ich keine Verbindung aufbauen. Ein Gerät lässt sich nicht in den Conf- Modus umschalten.
Com1 Parität:keine Stoppbit:1 9600 baud
Das MI4-110-KG2 kann ich so programmieren.
Gruss Fredi


----------



## Mr.Spok (26 August 2019)

Hallo Fredi,

hast du für die MI4-111-KE1 das Orginal-Programmierkabel verwendet? Wird am PC/Printer Port angesteckt. Hier brauchst du den
15-poligen Pin-Gender der zum Orginalkabel dazu ist nicht.

Wenn du nicht in den Config-Modus kommst "hängt" eventuell eine andere Taste? Das hatte ich auch mal durch eine defekte Folientastatur.

Grüße Jan


----------



## fredibieri (26 August 2019)

Sali Jan
Ich verwende das original Kabel von Moeller ohne Gender. Mit diesem Kabel kann ich zB MI4-101-KC1 oder das MI4-110-KG2 parametrieren
Das MI4-111-KE1 kann ich nur zwischen EXT  PSW  und EVT  umschalten, PRG wird überhupft.
Gruss Fredi


----------



## Mr.Spok (27 August 2019)

Eventuell bei PSW ein Passwort gesetzt?

Grüße Jan


----------



## fredibieri (28 August 2019)

das glaube ich auch. Dann werde ich mal nachsehen, wie ich das Passwort umgehen kann.
Beim zweiten MI4 ist kein Passwort, die Verbindungsaufnahme gelingt trotzdem nicht.
Gruss
Fredi


----------

